
Ask HN: Which framework for a CRUD app in 2016? - deafcalculus
Which language&#x2F;framework would you recommend for a new web application? A traditional CRUD app without websockets.
======
coreyp_1
The answer truly depends on your experience and requirements. For example, I
am creating a new business (a quasi-SAAS model), and will use Drupal, because
it is a good fit for the project, and it will allow me to be up and running
very quickly. Furthermore, because of my knowledge of Drupal itself, I know
that the project will be secure and follow best security practices.

I would not, however, recommend Drupal to you unless you are an experienced
programmer and don't mind learning how to correctly use Drupal's APIs.

------
skewart
Rails or Django. Both have rich ecosystems that make it easy to plug in
functionality - authentication, authorization, worker queues, logging, sending
emails, etc. Plus, both are battle tested and have been heavily refined over
the years. Plus the documentation is good, and there are tens of thousands of
answers to questions about each framework on the internet. You will probably
have a production-ready CRUD app deployed sooner with either of these than
anything else.

That said, there are plenty of other worthwhile options, depending on the
shape of your problem. If your data model is really simple and you only need
one table then the Rails or Django ORMs will give you less value.

Phoenix, in Elixir, running on the Erlang VM, seems pretty interesting, but I
wouldn't recommend it for, say, getting a startup off the ground quickly. But
maybe your problem fits well with the Elixir/Erlang language and runtime
model.

Also, there may well be a great C#/.Net option. I'm just not super familiar
with that world, so I can't say. A C#.Net framework would likely have a lot of
the same benefits as Rails or Django.

------
sheraz
Django.

Specifically, I use pydanny's django cookiecutter
([https://github.com/pydanny/cookiecutter-
django](https://github.com/pydanny/cookiecutter-django)) which gives me pretty
much everything I need including user signup, login, and social auth.

Skin with your templates and off you go.

Another nice thing is that this give be basic setup for 12-factor app and
realtively simple production deployment to Heroku, redshift, or docker (if
that is your thing).

Also, pydanny is the same person who wrote Two Scoops of Django.

------
sysmystic
Perl with Mojolicious or Dancer.

